# Oberon cover will be/is here and Delivery Time (merged)



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

UPS tracking says, "out for delivery".  My Avenue of Trees cover with velcro is almost here.  Sundog will look beautiful!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> UPS tracking says, "out for delivery". My Avenue of Trees cover with velcro is almost here. Sundog will look beautiful!


Lets us know when the Tree of Life arrives


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I will.  UPS usually comes around noon hours.  I'm home (condo) a lot, but today I have to go out (in the cold -- brrrrrr) for a number of hours midday.  Usually there's someone around who will let our UPS guy in the locked front door to leave packages, but sometimes I come home to a tag on my mailbox.  I hope that's not today.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

How long did it take after you ordered it?  I ordered it last week, and I'm just chomping to get it but I haven't heard anything yet.
Gisele


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered it on Nov. 18.  There was a hold-up because of velcro - corners issue.  On Thursday, Nov. 21, I advised Oberon via e-mail that I wanted velcro.  Got a reply to that on Monday, Nov. 24.  It shipped from California to Chicago area on Nov. 26.  The next day was Thanksgiving.  Finally, it will be here today!  Original delivery day on UPS site was correct.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am wonderng when my Kindle covers will be here. I had emailed them last week and Don said they would be shipped out Tues or Wed. I never got a tracking number. It is possible that I may have deleted the email with the tracking number by mistake. I just emailed them again to find out if the covers have been shipped.If I do not hear back from them today. I may call them tomorrow .


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh gosh, I guess I still have a while to wait, I ordered on Nov 27. 

If patience is a virute...I guess I'm not virtuous


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The e-mail addie the shipping notice comes from is "[email protected]" with "Order #: XXXXXX" as the subject.


----------



## khttk98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh you are going to love your cover!  Mine arrived yesterday and it is so beautiful.  I put a Monet Waterlillies skin on it and slipped it inside Tree of Life and it is so beautiful!  I have finals next week for school and was working on algebra but I kept gazing over at my beautiful Kindle and all I want to do is touch the tree because I have never seen anything like it.  The workmanship is just gorgeous!  I have a one month break and I plan on doing nothing but reading on my Kindle!

Holly


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm gettin' my hairs done today.  That means just sitting in a chair for 30 - 40 minutes while color is setting.  (I don't know what my natural gray looks like.  I've never seen it.)  Usually I try to find some interesting magazines to flip through.  Today I'm taking my library = Sundog with me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

How exciting Sandpiper, please post a photo for us.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Very exciting!

I'm still holding out for the Butterfly cover but according to Oberon I won't have to wait much longer!  They said the plate was being cut as we speak and it could be available in a few weeks.  Shouldn't take too long to get here either since Oberon is less than 3 hours from me!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm home and it is here.  It is beautiful!  Leather stiffness / softness is just right.  Not too much of either.  Truly worth the price.  Could not ask for better.  Got a tree of life pewter charm with it.  Nice of them.  And a spring '08 Oberon catalog.  Haven't opened and tempted myself with that yet.

I don't think I'm going to apply velcro to Sundog as per instructions.  I think if you did that, you would end up with the same soft velcro strip partly on light color Kindle and partly on gray back cover and a soft strip might also cover speakers on the back.  Not good.  I think I will pull soft velcro off hard loops and then apply strips to Sundog.  The two parts will still line up enough to hold Sundog in place and secure.

Would you believe -- no digital camera?!

Forgot to say that I had to buy a new larger purse to carry Sundog in.  I like Fossil bags.  Got Claudia Shopper in cognac marked down $66.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm home and it is here. It is beautiful! Leather stiffness / softness is just right. Not too much of either. Truly worth the price. Could not ask for better. Got a tree of life pewter charm with it. Nice of them. And a spring '08 Oberon catalog. Haven't opened and tempted myself with that yet.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to apply velcro to Sundog as per instructions. I think if you did that, you would end up with the same soft velcro strip partly on light color Kindle and partly on gray back cover and a soft strip might also cover speakers on the back. Not good. I think I will pull soft velcro off hard loops and then apply strips to Sundog. The two parts will still line up enough to hold Sundog in place and secure.
> 
> ...


I would believe no digital camera because I don't have one either. LOL on your new Claudia Shopper bag.  I have the red Levenger bag for Liesel.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got an email from Oberon saying my kindle covers (with corners) are completed! One is an anniversary gift for my husband so I am crossing my fingers that they arrive by this weekend, when we are celebrating. I originally chose UPS 3-day shipping and the notice is dated 12/2 (even though I just got it) so there may be a small chance that it will be here in time. That would be so great! But at least I know that it won't be long now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

And Sundog dressed in the Oberon cover fits easily into Fossil Claudia shopper.  (It's still a satchel style purse, not a tote bag.)  Sundog and I are ready to go wherever together.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

May I ask those of you that have recently gotten your gorgeous new covers how long it took from order date to delivery date?  And also, what shipping method are most of you choosing?  USPS Priority is cheaper than UPS, but the site specifically says if it's lost (or stolen) it will not be replaced.  
Ruby


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered on Nov 17th, then changed the order to 'corners' when they became available. I received my covers 12/5 via UPS 3-day select.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I ordered on Nov 17th, then changed the order to 'corners' when they became available. I received my covers 12/5 via UPS 3-day select.


Thanks Wisteria, that helps!



Ethan said:


> Mine was shipped on Dec. 2, delivery date scheduled for Dec. 9 - thus, one week.


Ethan, is yours shipping USPS or UPS?

Ruby


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm curious how long it will take before I get a shipping notice. I know how long it will take to mail. I ordered mine 11/29, I hope it get here before I leave for my Christmas trip on 12/18. So that _Penelope_ will be able to wear her new dress to meet my family. (yeah I know that was pretty cheesy  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ethan said:


> I did not get my notice until I sent and e-mail asking when I could expect it. When they wrote back it was without a shipping/tracking number I had to then request that. So, write them and ask for both - they do write back in a reasonable time.


Ethan, which one did you order? And it's supposed to arrive tomorrow? Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My Oberon covers Tree of Life & Sky Dragon will be here today. I just checked and the package it out for delivery.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> My Oberon covers Tree of Life & Sky Dragon will be here today. I just checked and the package it out for delivery.


WOO HOO ANNE! Please post photos.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO ANNE! Please post photos.


I wish I could post photos. I donot have a digital camera.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got mine, but can't open it up. It's going under the tree.

I never got a shipping notice and the Oberon website says order partially shipped (it's said that since a day after I ordered it) so I wasn't expecting it.

I'm glad it's here, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered World Tree in Green (corners not velcro) on 12/1.  It was shipped usps and I received it today.  It is gorgeous and the craftmanship is unbelieveable.  My daughter got it for me for Christmas and I promised to wait  to use it until then but I had to open it to look at it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I ordered World Tree in Green (corners not velcro) on 12/1. It was shipped usps and I received it today. It is gorgeous and the craftmanship is unbelieveable. My daughter got it for me for Christmas and I promised to wait to use it until then but I had to open it to look at it.


Maybe you need to let her open -- and use -- one of her presents. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Maybe you need to let her open -- and use -- one of her presents. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Now there's an idea...I actually could use it (since I'm in Arizona and she's in St. Louis) and then rewrap it when she gets here for Christmas. Hmmm... I have to think about that one!


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

oo oo oo, they just told me my cover will be here on Thursday!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Took a week from when they shipped my journal. However, I didn't get a shipping notice until 5 days later without a tracking number. I did write for a number but that was never answered. My guess is that they're getting extremely busy with the holidays coming up.

On a different note...I ordered the large Dragon Roost journal in red. It's beautiful though I was hoping for the exact same red which I know was quite a stretch to hope for with regards to leather but it's just as stunning as Jinx's cover )*


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My too new kindle covers were here when I go home  They are stunning. I love my world tree cover that I already had. I love my new covers that came today Tree of Life and Sky Dragon. They sent me a free world tree key charm


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I got my World Tree cover today and it is even more beautiful than I imagined.  I also received the World Tree key charm as an added bonus.  Anybody who is on the fence about ordering one needs to get one!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo to everyone who got their covers. They sent me a dragonfly charm with my journal *


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

My tree of life arrived today too.  I was good and didn't look. Had hubby verify it was what I ordered and it will go under the tree this weekend. Can't wait till X-mas!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That is exciting qotdr! XMAS will be here before we know it. No peeking!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, there are a couple of threads on receiving Oberon covers; I'm going to merge them.  Thanks for your patience!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, you've been a busy bee today!


----------

